# achilles tendon debridement



## richelle25 (Apr 22, 2010)

Any suggestions on this op note would be great!!

"The tendon was split open and degenerative material was debrided from inside and sent as a specimen. The wound was then irrigated. The tendon was the kind of rolled up since the interior was hollow and a running suture from top to bottom closed up the tendon. The Apligraf was then wrapped around the tendon and then sutured down to the tendon to add additional strength.".

The only thing I can think of is the unlisted procedure 27899.

Thanks!!!


----------



## smcbroom (Apr 26, 2010)

You may want to look at code 27654 as it states in the descriptor significant scar tissue may be debrided.

Just my thought!


----------



## sphillips79 (Apr 26, 2010)

Did they perform the debridement using the topaz device? I bill 27650 or 27654 with the unlisted 27899 (for the topaz part of the procedure) I have no issues getting paid, sometimes they will ask for notes to verify.


----------



## smcbroom (Apr 26, 2010)

I personally would not bill 27650 or 27654 along with the unlisted code 27899, I would bill one or the other as it's one procedure not two, either with or without the "Topaz" technique.


----------

